# Merry chrismahannakwanzaa !!!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In order to touch not leave anyone out I have decided to equally offend all this year and have come up with a new holiday to touch all the bases, so to speak, I did leave out Festivus (for the rest of us) but please don' let my omission keep you from "feats of strength" and all the other celebrations. For those of you who speak spanish "Fleas on your dog" and for the New Year "Fleas on your huevos".

Merry Christmahannakwanzaa my friends.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> In order to touch not leave anyone out I have decided to equally offend all this year and have come up with a new holiday to touch all the bases, so to speak, I did leave out Festivus (for the rest of us) but please don' let my omission keep you from "feats of strength" and all the other celebrations. For those of you who speak spanish "Fleas on your dog" and for the New Year "Fleas on your huevos".
> 
> Merry Christmahannakwanzaa my friends.


 Think it could be an annual event at your place HA!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Come on down Rick, I have a gun you can use. Hitch a ride on a sleigh, I hear there's one coming this way. Just don't get my coal dust on you.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea what Yd said.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You don't all make your chimneys large enough for me to get down them!! HA!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think someones been nipp'in on the eggnog a little early.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Heck I'd let you walk right in the front door....As long as Immigration isn't looking !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Heck I'd let you walk right in the front door....As long as Immigration isn't looking !


I can speak Spanish so I should be safe!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well then "Fleas on your dog" thats Merry Christmas in spanish? Right??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...just got it..." fleas on your dog " !!

With all that warm weather you guys down there are having...Rick may just become a snow bird untill planting season begins.


----------

